# Few questions about opening a new line to get a Nexus



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello all,

Right now I have a Bionic, and while I love the phone, I want to get the Nexus device when it comes out. I, however, do not have any available upgrades on any of my existing lines. So what I was going to do was open up a new line, get the Galaxy, then activate an old flip phone of mine on the new line. Seems easy right? Well, a friend of mine apparantly tried to go through this before, and said when he tried to drop the data plan associated with the new line, they wanted to hit him with an ETF. I called Verizon and asked them about dropping a data plan off the line if the phone that was attached to that line didn't need the data plan. The woman said that as long as it doesn't require a data plan, that shouldn't be a problem.

I, however, have learned from past experiences to never trust a Verizon rep. So this is where I come to these wonderful forums for a little advice. Have there been any recent changes to Verizon policy that say that you can not drop a data plan from a line? Will I incur any fees or anything on that line if I remove a smartphone and add a dumbphone, then remove the data plan from that line? I guess a better question would be, is this even possible to do anymore? Or did Verizon catch on to what people were doing and put an end to it? Like if the line was opened as a smartphone line, can you downgrade the line without them smacking you with an ETF, or trying to get full retail out of you?

We have been arguing back and forth for a day or so about this, I have talked to Verizon twice, and both times I got slightly different answers. So if anyone has any recent experience with doing this, could they chime in? What I don't want to happen is to go through opening a line, paying for the device, and then being stuck with an extra 60 a month bill as opposed to just the 10 dollars a month for access to a voice plan. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

I plan on doing this exact same thing, I'm gonna add a line when I buy the phone then put an old dumb phone on the new line so I can switch my Bionic and Nexus in and out on my old line. That way I don't mess it up at work. My best friend is a Verizon sales rep and she says we can do this with no problem. Of course she also said Nexus was coming out three weeks ago. Lol. But she knows her stuff as far as sales and policies go. As far as the price goes she said it was gonna cost me $30 a month extra. But I only have one line as of right now so maybe that's why


----------



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm already on a family plan and yes, there is a plan pricing difference. That's where the initial 20 comes from and then the 10 for the extra line.


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

I did this but I did it in store. I added a line and used that device (rental Razr) on my primary line and used an old basic phone I had on the new line. As far as I can tell it's only $10 more a month.

Sent from the future via my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

I did this two years ago with out an issue.

I added a new line, got a new Blackberry, moved the blackberry to another line (added data to that line), put a regular cell phone on new line with no data.

Plus, Data is just an addon to the line, not the line itself. Therefore the contract is not on the data plan, just like its not on any plan or accessory. Its just the line. You shouldn't have any issue.


----------



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

As long as I can do it, I'll be the first one in line on release day. Now who thinks it is actually going to hit at that 199.99 price tag?


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

chrisjm00 said:


> As long as I can do it, I'll be the first one in line on release day. Now who thinks it is actually going to hit at that 199.99 price tag?


I wish!! Now if I can just hide it from the wife....

Forum Troll....


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

"@engadget: WSJ: Verizon Galaxy Nexus to sell for $299.99 on two-year contract http://t.co/PulR95Dy"

Forum Troll....


----------



## StealthVoodoo (Jun 6, 2011)

Perhaps your friend went through a 3rd party retailer, or didn't convey his experience correctly.

Speaking as a Premium Agent employee, we do this all the time to get people into new phones that don't have upgrades available. The contract only states that you will leave the line open, the features on that line (data as an example) are "a la carte" and not mandatory as long as the phone doesn't require it.


----------



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> I wish!! Now if I can just hide it from the wife....
> 
> Forum Troll....


Really? Forum troll? I thought I had a question that needed an answer. Wasn't aware that coming on here to discuss options to getting a new device made me a forum troll. ANYWAY its good to know that this is a route that is still available to take. Besides the gentleman who immediately went to calling people names, thanks for the input guys.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

chrisjm00 said:


> Really? Forum troll? I thought I had a question that needed an answer. Wasn't aware that coming on here to discuss options to getting a new device made me a forum troll. ANYWAY its good to know that this is a route that is still available to take. Besides the gentleman who immediately went to calling people names, thanks for the input guys.


I'm sorry. I'm talking about me!! I'm a forum troll. Sorry. Gotta rethink my signature...

Forum Troll....


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

chrisjm00 said:


> Really? Forum troll? I thought I had a question that needed an answer. Wasn't aware that coming on here to discuss options to getting a new device made me a forum troll. ANYWAY its good to know that this is a route that is still available to take. Besides the gentleman who immediately went to calling people names, thanks for the input guys.


Signature changed. How do you like the new one???

Sent from the Forum Troll


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Changed again. Now its perfect. Maybe???

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Changed again. Now its perfect. Maybe???
> 
> Sent from my Forum Troll


lol I think you are clear now.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Changed again. Now its perfect. Maybe???
> 
> Sent from my Forum Troll


Or maybe, "I'm a troll, bit_h!"


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> Or maybe, "I'm a troll, bit_h!"


I would cause that's freakin hilarious, but alas, the moderators may ding me on it for some reason. I got two strikes, tryin to avoid a third. :-*

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

chrisjm00 said:


> As long as I can do it, I'll be the first one in line on release day. Now who thinks it is actually going to hit at that 199.99 price tag?


sorry to tell you this. 299 with new 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> I would cause that's freakin hilarious, but alas, the moderators may ding me on it for some reason. I got two strikes, tryin to avoid a third. :-*
> 
> Sent from my Forum Troll


Yeah I enjoy some of your comments so don't do that lol.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

chrisjm00 said:


> Really? Forum troll? I thought I had a question that needed an answer. Wasn't aware that coming on here to discuss options to getting a new device made me a forum troll. ANYWAY its good to know that this is a route that is still available to take. Besides the gentleman who immediately went to calling people names, thanks for the input guys.


relax fella. he wasnt calling you names. he is the forum troll. he is actually pretty funny sometimes. think he just needs his meds right now.


----------



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

Lol yeah I see that now. His signature just blended in with his post. I figured that was part of his response. Its all good.


----------



## Ike (Dec 6, 2011)

So if the rumors from WSJ are true, the Galaxy Nexus is $299 on 2 year contract and $649 off contract.

2 years at $10 a month for a new line is $240. So $300 + $240 is $540 for a GNex with new line.

For only $110 more you could just get it off contract and not be locked in to a bogus line for 2 years. Just saying...


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

chrisjm00 said:


> Lol yeah I see that now. His signature just blended in with his post. I figured that was part of his response. Its all good.


Yeaaaahhhh!!!! Friends!?!? Now we're Best Friends Forevar!!! :-D

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Yeaaaahhhh!!!! Friends!?!? Now we're Best Friends Forevar!!! :-D
> 
> Sent from my Forum Troll


go to the forum about the 8th


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> go to the forum about the 8th


Will do!

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Ike said:


> So if the rumors from WSJ are true, the Galaxy Nexus is 299 on 2 year contract and 649 off contract.
> 
> 2 years at 10 a month for a new line is 240. So 300 + 240 is 540 for a GNex with new line.
> 
> For only 110 more you could just get it off contract and not be locked in to a bogus line for 2 years. Just saying...


Yup less to deal with BUT a 2nd line gives you more frequent updates I'd think.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## dmaustin (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that part of the deal for getting the discounted upgrade is that you have to maintain a data plan on that line for the full 2 years.

So it's not just $10 more per month its 40. You guys seem pretty sure about this, so go ahead and try it. I'm Just saying... You really think verizon is gonna let you have that phone for $540? Good luck!


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

dmaustin said:


> I'm pretty sure that part of the deal for getting the discounted upgrade is that you have to maintain a data plan on that line for the full 2 years.
> 
> So it's not just $10 more per month its 40. You guys seem pretty sure about this, so go ahead and try it. I'm Just saying... You really think verizon is gonna let you have that phone for $540? Good luck!


Uh, yea. It's done all the time. I've seen it done numerous times. It's not just Verizon that does this....


----------



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

I just talked to a second Verizon customer service person and they said the same thing. If the device doesn't require the data plan you can drop it. Easy as pie.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

chrisjm00 said:


> I just talked to a second Verizon customer service person and they said the same thing. If the device doesn't require the data plan you can drop it. Easy as pie.


Well let's get them phones!!! Wooooot!!!!!! I'm elastic!!!!! I mean excited!!!

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

Elastic or ecstatic? Trolololol


----------



## adamd1169 (Aug 17, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> I would cause that's freakin hilarious, but alas, the moderators may ding me on it for some reason. I got two strikes, tryin to avoid a third. :-*
> 
> Sent from my Forum Troll


I'm surprised the mods have it out for you. I haven't seen you be blatantly mean. Just kinda humorously crass. Which is different.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

adamd1169 said:


> I'm surprised the mods have it out for you. I haven't seen you be blatantly mean. Just kinda humorously crass. Which is different.


It was his old sig. It was pretty weird but I didn't have a problem with it


----------



## Grizzly420 (Jul 31, 2011)

Edit please delete, already discussed

Thanks


----------

